# Roto Rooter



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

One of my daughters called in a panic, her sewer was blocked. She lives a hr. from me. The PO called Roto Rooter, the guy comes out and says he may have to come back in the morning he dosen't know if he has a sewer machine with him? He finaly found the machine in the back of the van and 3 hrs. later he was done.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

He did not know he had the machine, now that's funny, was he on drugs or what?


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Over?? :no: 



slickrick said:


> One of my daughters called in a panic, her sewer was blocked. She lives a hr. from me. The PO called Roto Rooter, the guy comes out and says he may have to come back in the morning he dosen't know if he has a sewer machine with him? He finaly found the machine in the back of the van and 3 hrs. later he was done.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I wonder how big that companies ad was in the phone book?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I wonder how big that companies ad was in the phone book?


I'll take a look. We are going there for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Mind if we ask what they charged?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Mind if we ask what they charged?


PO sent them out. They didn't even ask her to sign the ticket?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd called there office and file a complaint with them.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Ahh, what a comfortable feeling to know Roto Rooter is just a phone call away.......................


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Ahh, what a comfortable feeling to know Roto Rooter is just a phone call away.......................


It sounds good. With the name, one would expect to at least get the best drain cleaners in the buisness.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

slickrick said:


> It sounds good. With the name, one would expect to at least get the best drain cleaners in the buisness.


It truly amazes me the caliber of folks I see cruising in those vans...........


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

slickrick said:


> It sounds good. With the name, one would expect to at least get the best drain cleaners in the buisness.


Or at least one that could rape ya real hard and tell you how good it was....:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Besides not knowing if he had a machine with him. The house does not have c/o. Instead of lining up with the common vent stack ( the baths are back to back) he started digging at the corner of the house until he ran across the sewer (15'). I guess he didn't have a probe rod either. :whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

dee-deedee :1eye:


----------



## pipe dope (Oct 27, 2009)

Roto Rooter is huuugee!
I see these guys everywhere, bound to be a few strange ones.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

Roto Rooter, that's the way...
To flush your money down the drain


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Saw this ticket the other day from a x- co worker that works for a company ( $$. Rooter)

50 gal NG water heater install on existing platform in garage. $1756.78

Add : Re route T&P $2160.00 -(Run 12' 3/4" copper for t&p drain to outside wall.

Permit & Inspection $105.00
 Total $ 4021.78

P.S Regular hours, t&p line ran on interior of garage. I almost fell out!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

para1 said:


> Saw this ticket the other day from a x- co worker that works for a company ( $$. Rooter)
> 
> 50 gal NG water heater install on existing platform in garage. $1756.78
> 
> ...


Now thats the rape and pillage I'm talkin about right there...:thumbup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

para1 said:


> Saw this ticket the other day from a x- co worker that works for a company ( $$. Rooter)
> 
> 50 gal NG water heater install on existing platform in garage. $1756.78
> 
> ...



Wow, don't those guys have to pay the company for use of equipment? So you have to price that way just to pay your bills? No thank you.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Vaseline anyone???*



Redwood said:


> Now thats the rape and pillage I'm talkin about right there...:thumbup:


It would have been nice of them to at least 
leave a free jar of Vaseline or K-Y jelly after 
a good stiff screwing like that ...

bend over and squeal like a pig........


I have seen on tv that the KY-jelly advertises that they have 
a more intence experience:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> It would have been nice of them to at least
> leave a free jar of Vaseline or K-Y jelly after
> a good stiff screwing like that ...
> 
> ...


Best Yet It might even be done by a Drain Cleaning Tech that took Roto-Rooters six-weeks ago I couldn't spell plumber now I are one course, and now they are better than a licensed plumber...:blink:


----------

